# Wann kommen die neuen ???????



## krankedbiker (16. Juni 2004)

Gibt es schon Bilder oder Berichte von den 05er Modellen?


Und wird es endlich wieder ein RM7 geben?


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Kranked Biker,

offizielle Vorstellung für die 2005 Modell wird die Eurobike 2004 sein. Sollten uns vorab Informationen vorliegen, werden wir diese selbstverständlich auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen. Check frequently @ www.bikeaction.de.

Die RMX Modellreihe ist der Nachfolger der RM Baureihe, ein wichtiger evolutionärer Schritt, um die Dominanz von Rocky Mountain im Freeride/DH-Bereich zu manifestieren (siehe Testberichte der BIKEACTION WEBSITE).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

